
Show HN: SongMarkers – An app to make loops and markers for songs on Spotify - calflegal
https://www.songmarkers.com/
======
calflegal
Create markers in time, then jump to them and / or loop them. Great for
learning sections while playing an instrument since it can operate hands-free.
Desktop Chrome or Firefox only for now, since that's what the Spotify web
playback API supports.

